# New resorts?



## ronparise (Jan 4, 2013)

Heres a copy of a post on the Wyndham Owners forum. For the record, I dont know how he gets his info, but Ed in Atlanta is usually right.


_New resorts coming
by UGABSA1981 » Fri Jan 04, 2013 8::27 am

The company is converting a wing of the Rio Mar in Puerto Rico to timeshare units, they are moving forward with the stalled project in St Thomas this year, rumors persist of a 68 unit project in Avon, Colorado, 48 units inside of the Hotel 71 in Chicago, and a WAAM deal in Naples.

I would also expect further units (supposedly 44 now and perhaps 26 later) at the Emerald Grande and there are more units available at Reunion.

Interestingly, for the long term there is more land available at the Great Smokies Lodge and a second option behind Gaylord in Nashville. 

Ed in Atlanta
UGABSA1981_

Posts: 118
Joined: Sat Aug 25, 2007 4::35 pm


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 4, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Heres a copy of a post on the Wyndham Owners forum. For the record, I dont know how he gets his info, but Ed in Atlanta is usually right.
> 
> 
> _New resorts coming
> ...



Rio Mar in Puerto Rico:  A older article, but may be relevant.

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=150

St. Thomas:  A older article, but may be relevant.

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=138

Avon, Colorado:  A older article, but may be relevant.

http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20111026/NEWS/111029886

Hotel 71, Chicago:  A fairly recent interesting artical.

http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...20929954/hotel-71-to-be-sold-possibly-renamed

Apparently, the hotel group does have a facility in Naples, maybe that is the one that was being referenced.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 4, 2013)

Gee, I would love to see something in Chicago.  Hope this happens!
Deb


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 4, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Rio Mar in Puerto Rico:  A older article, but may be relevant.
> 
> http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=150
> 
> ...



Seems this could have caused the delay on the St Thomas Property...

http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/senate-approves-permit-for-grand-beach-palace-1.1362192


----------



## markb53 (Jan 4, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Heres a copy of a post on the Wyndham Owners forum. For the record, I dont know how he gets his info, but Ed in Atlanta is usually right.
> 
> 
> _New resorts coming
> ...



I just took another look at Rio Mar in Puerto Rico. I had written it off a year or so ago as another resort hotel with ridiculously high point value. It was over 300k for a hotel room for a week. Now it runs between 105k and 203k depending on the time of the year. Big difference. I do see a vacation to the Caribbean in my future. I will have to add this one to my list. Especially if they convert the hotel rooms into timeshare condos.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Update from Old Town Alexandria Staff*

They have heard rumers that Chicago, Boson, South Beach, London, and New York Midtown and Manhattan will have availability coming through some sort of agreement is Dream Hotels.

A different person at Old Town said that all 19 of the Sun Vacation Club resorts will be showing availability by the end of this year, however, the Shell points system will remain intact.  He confirmed what the first staff member said and add there might be a third New York property coming.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.dreamhotels.com/hotels/new-york/new-york/dream-new-york/hotel-overview

Just talked to someone from Dream Hotels.  He said that booking something through Club Wyndham Plus is pre-mature at this point but it is coming.


----------



## persia (Jan 5, 2013)

Naples?  It would be good to see some resorts in Europe for a change.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 5, 2013)

persia said:


> Naples?  It would be good to see some resorts in Europe for a change.



Im thinking Naples Fl,


----------



## Pietin (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahh, Naples Italy, the armpit of the world.  :ignore:


----------



## Don (Jan 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Im thinking Naples Fl,


I hope so.  Wyndham needs something on the lower gulf coast. Now if they could get something in the middle, say St. Pete or a little south...


----------



## chriskre (Jan 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Im thinking Naples Fl,



Naples would be good Marco better.


----------



## vv813 (Jan 11, 2013)

Funny that you mentioned Marco---I was at the home show in Tampa this weekend and wyn had a booth representing bonnet  creek--it sure was busy

But I askekd them about any new resorts that may be coming up in the future

He said that they were going to have a meeting on Tuesday(past) but he did mention Marco  and said that they got San Francisco  I said that there was already one there and he said "well you do know that we aquired Shell."

Also said they really are trying to get in to Europe--London, Germany, Scotland and there was a fourth one but I do not remember where it was.  I hope he was just rattling the chains because these sound like great places to go.  I told him I thought that there was a presence in Europe awhile back when it was Fairfield-- said he didn't know.  Again may just be rumors- the meeting was this past Tuesday.  anxious to hear more


----------



## chriskre (Jan 11, 2013)

vv813 said:


> Funny that you mentioned Marco---I was at the home show in Tampa this weekend and wyn had a booth representing bonnet  creek--it sure was busy
> 
> But I askekd them about any new resorts that may be coming up in the future
> 
> ...



Everytime I talk to the sales appointment setters at Bonnet Creek they try to lure me in by saying that we are getting some SW Florida resorts real soon.  I guess they sense that that is a hot button for us Floridians.  But Wyn is late to the table on this and is why I ended up buying HGVC.  So I'd love to see it but won't be holding my breath for them to get their act together.  In the meantime HGVC to the rescue.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 11, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Everytime I talk to the sales appointment setters at Bonnet Creek they try to lure me in by saying that we are getting some SW Florida resorts real soon.  I guess they sense that that is a hot button for us Floridians.  But Wyn is late to the table on this and is why I ended up buying HGVC.  So I'd love to see it but won't be holding my breath for them to get their act together.  In the meantime HGVC to the rescue.



http://www.marcoisland.com/

Looks like a nice area.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jan 11, 2013)

Marco would be great!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 11, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> ~ ~ ~ ~marco ~ ~ ~~


 
  | | | | polo | | | |


----------



## jhoug (Jan 11, 2013)

*Speaking of "new resorts"*

Anyone notice that some of the Worldmark resorts like Indio that also traded with Wyndham points too have undergone a name change to "Wyndham Indio". 
This happened to several Worldmark results in RCI as well. 
What's with this?


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 11, 2013)

jhoug said:


> Anyone notice that some of the Worldmark resorts like Indio that also traded with Wyndham points too have undergone a name change to "Wyndham Indio".
> This happened to several Worldmark results in RCI as well.
> What's with this?



There was a lawsuit from some owners agains WorldMark, the Club et. al.  as part of the settlement of the lawsuit 400 and some units were to be removed from WorldMark the Club.  

A lot of these units apparently became part of Wyndham Club Plus/Access.  Hense the name change of some of the resorts.  My guess it was done to make a clear distintion between WorldMark the Club and Wyndham.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 11, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> There was a lawsuit from some owners agains WorldMark, the Club et. al.  as part of the settlement of the lawsuit 400 and some units were to be removed from WorldMark the Club.
> 
> A lot of these units apparently became part of Wyndham Club Plus/Access.  Hense the name change of some of the resorts.  My guess it was done to make a clear distintion between WorldMark the Club and Wyndham.



The name of the resorts didnt change; A second name was added.  There are now in these shared resorts, in essence, two resorts (housed under the same roof)  For example there is a resort in The Worldmark System called WorldMark Galena and a resort in the Wyndham System called Wyndham Galena. Its the same place

This is not really new...The Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans has two names and two RCI numbers There is the Worldmark Resort called Worldmark new Orleans (63 units within the building at 2111 St Charles Avenue) and the other nearly 200 units in the same building called Wyndham Avenue Plaza Resort  ( Wyndham Avenue Plaza (rci #1450) and WorldMark New Orleans (rci #7732))


----------



## MFT (Jan 12, 2013)

When I was at Smugglers in Nov, the sales person of course chatted about Shell (worthless info), but stated "Did you know that Wyndham already owns a resort in New Hampshire?  It's not under Wyndham's name, but they own the resort, and may be transitioned to Wyndham down the road."  He was telling me this, as being from Maine, I had mentioned that Smugglers is the closest resort to us.

Not sure if I believe him, but wondering if anyone else has heard this?  Not to be confused with the Shell resort in NH, he stated it was not the Shell property, but another resort.


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 12, 2013)

MFT said:


> When I was at Smugglers in Nov, the sales person of course chatted about Shell (worthless info), but stated "Did you know that Wyndham already owns a resort in New Hampshire?  It's not under Wyndham's name, but they own the resort, and may be transitioned to Wyndham down the road."  He was telling me this, as being from Maine, I had mentioned that Smugglers is the closest resort to us.
> 
> Not sure if I believe him, but wondering if anyone else has heard this?  Not to be confused with the Shell resort in NH, he stated it was not the Shell property, but another resort.



a new resort in N.H. would be great..........wonder where it might be (if true)  ?


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's an update on a possible Wyndam (maybe WorldMark too) resort in Avon, Colorado that was mentioned earlier in this thread.

http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20130112/NEWS/130119963/1001&parentprofile=1062


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 13, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> Here's an update on a possible Wyndam (maybe WorldMark too) resort in Avon, Colorado that was mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20130112/NEWS/130119963/1001&parentprofile=1062



Apparently Wyndham Vacation Resorts, see below:

http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20111026/NEWS/111029886


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 13, 2013)

The Avon idea strikes me as a little strange.  58 or 68 units???  That is REALLY small.  Not sure what the economics of such a small project would be.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 13, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> The Avon idea strikes me as a little strange.  58 or 68 units???  That is REALLY small.  Not sure what the economics of such a small project would be.



Perhaps, but a lot of the Worldmark resorts are in this size range. and the 11 new resorts  in the Wyndham system (shared with Worldmark) have 400 Wyndham units all together (average under 40)  Do the math from Wyndhams perspective...60 units x 50 weeks = 3000 intervals at about $20000 per interval thats 60 million dollars...not exactly chump change

Also consider the number of resorts in the Wyndham system with limited (under 50 units available in any one week and very limited..(under 10)


----------



## CO skier (Jan 14, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> Here's an update on a possible Wyndam (maybe WorldMark too) resort in Avon, Colorado that was mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20130112/NEWS/130119963/1001&parentprofile=1062





ronparise said:


> Do the math from Wyndhams perspective...60 units x 50 weeks = 3000 intervals at about $20000 per interval thats 60 million dollars...not exactly chump change




A 7-night stay in a 1 bedroom at Avon, CO during ski season will undoubtedly be in the neighborhood of 300,000 points, and if they build "Deluxe" units, add another 50,000.  It will be a modern-day gold mine for Wyndham -- a $100 million project (retail) may be closer to the mark.


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 14, 2013)

...and Wyndham seems to like to cluster multiple resorts in one general area...it probably lets them spread some administrative and selling costs over more units.....

.....so, I bet, (in their long term planning) they are eyeing the Vail area for more than one project


----------



## MFT (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, they were developing Desert Blue in LV, until they acquired Worldmark, that has 2 resorts there.  Now Worldmark Tropicana is at least partly in the Wyndham inventory.

I'm wondering who is paying for the empty shell of Desert Blue...


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 14, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Perhaps, but a lot of the Worldmark resorts are in this size range. and the 11 new resorts  in the Wyndham system (shared with Worldmark) have 400 Wyndham units all together (average under 40)


I think there are two rather important distinctions between those Worldmark additions and this situation.


Those Worldmark resorts are *ALREADY BUILT*.  Wyndham is not creating a new resort, they are simply taking over unused inventory.  The economics of what Wyndham is doing with excess Worldmark inventory is vastly different from building a new resort from the ground up.
The number of units Wyndham is only a fraction of the total units in those 11 resorts.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 14, 2013)

However, whatever I think of the economics of the project, Wyndham obviously knows what the costs/benefits are.  And it looks like they are going ahead, so I assume they know what they are doing.

Like others, I'd love to have an alternative close to Beaver Creek/Vail/etc...although I think this might be one resort where home-resort booking might be really important in ski season.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 14, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> I think there are two rather important distinctions between those Worldmark additions and this situation.
> 
> 
> Those Worldmark resorts are *ALREADY BUILT*.  Wyndham is not creating a new resort, they are simply taking over unused inventory.  The economics of what Wyndham is doing with excess Worldmark inventory is vastly different from building a new resort from the ground up.
> The number of units Wyndham is only a fraction of the total units in those 11 resorts.



I think its safe to say Wyndham isnt building anything from the ground up unless they have to. They are taking over existing projects or parts of existing projects. (Reunion, Sugglers Notch, Towers on the Grove etc) They get to sell them as timeshares without any (or very little) capital invested. 

Taking over existing projects isnt anything new with Wyndham either They bought the Pahio resorts in Hawaii and the Equivest resorts, (Riverside Suites has less than 50 units)  most of which had already been sold as weeks, giving Wyndham very few units to sell into their points system, but of course they get the management contracts for everything. and the opportunity to convince us to convert our weeks to points


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 15, 2013)

*Shell vs Wyndham*



MFT said:


> When I was at Smugglers in Nov, the sales person of course chatted about Shell (worthless info), but stated "Did you know that Wyndham already owns a resort in New Hampshire?  It's not under Wyndham's name, but they own the resort, and may be transitioned to Wyndham down the road."  He was telling me this, as being from Maine, I had mentioned that Smugglers is the closest resort to us.
> 
> Not sure if I believe him, but wondering if anyone else has heard this?  Not to be confused with the Shell resort in NH, he stated it was not the Shell property, but another resort.



As noted, Wyndham bought Shell.  They may develope trade type agreements but they can't really change Shell or merge it in with Wyndham or Worldmark.

This said, the New Hampshire resort is very nice (like most Shell) but in the MIDDLE OF NOWHERE.  If you want a relaxing getaway from everything it's great.  There is a ski HILL (sorry I'm from the West) nearby and a golf course at the property.  The resort itself isn't even in any of the tiny towns there ...it's all by itself.  A fair drive to even a modest sized town.

It is very beautiful there but relatively remote.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 15, 2013)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185764


----------



## NHTraveler (Jan 16, 2013)

ronparise said:


> *I think its safe to say Wyndham isnt building anything from the ground up unless they have to. *They are taking over existing projects or parts of existing projects. (Reunion, Sugglers Notch, Towers on the Grove etc) They get to sell them as timeshares without any (or very little) capital invested.
> 
> Taking over existing projects isnt anything new with Wyndham either They bought the Pahio resorts in Hawaii and the Equivest resorts, (Riverside Suites has less than 50 units)  most of which had already been sold as weeks, giving Wyndham very few units to sell into their points system, but of course they get the management contracts for everything. and the opportunity to convince us to convert our weeks to points



While I was in San Antonio, several locals (no one associated with Wyndham) pointed out where Wyndham is building a new resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2013)

NHTraveler said:


> While I was in San Antonio, several locals (no one associated with Wyndham) pointed out where Wyndham is building a new resort.



Timeshare or Hotel?

And since they pointed out where to you, could you share with us (be specific if you can).

I live in TX and visit SA frequently.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Timeshare or Hotel?
> 
> And since they pointed out where to you, could you share with us (be specific if you can).
> 
> I live in TX and visit SA frequently.



I would guess it's this project.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2013)

The SA locals must have long fingers if they can point out construction in Houston.  

I was assuming a SA development NOT a houston development.  I don't want to go to Houston as I live in Houston.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> The SA locals must have long fingers if they can point out construction in Houston.
> 
> I was assuming a SA development NOT a houston development.  I don't want to go to Houston as I live in Houston.



http://www.bizjournals.com/sananton...2ocean-eying-bargain-properties.html?page=all


----------



## NHTraveler (Jan 17, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Timeshare or Hotel?
> 
> And since they pointed out where to you, could you share with us (be specific if you can).
> 
> I live in TX and visit SA frequently.



Sandy,

Every taxi boat driver we had on the Riverwalk pointed out a building being built along the Riverwalk and each one of them (we had at least 6 different drivers) said they were building a Wyndham Vacation Timeshare Resort.  The property is bordered by Brooklyn Ave to the south, N St Mary St to the west, and 9th St to the north.  The river is on the east end of the property.  I looked up the property on several maps websites, but they show the property being worked on, but not yet putting up the building.  While I was there in September, the building was being erected.  Specific enough???  LOL

I see your going to Wyndham La Cascada this year.  Stayed there in September.  Loved it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, I am going to have to get the map out and check that out.  There must be some paperwork on file somewhere for permits from the city.  Have to do some digging.

Thanks

P.S.  I have the 4 BR presidential at la cascada in a few weeks.  I take this unit for a weekend early or late in the year.  This fall I booked the Worldmark New Braufels for Wurstfest.  This will be about my 15 La Cascada booking and it was my 2nd New Braunfels booking.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just an update from a owners update meeting at Skyline Tower re:  Access, Shell, and re-sale properties.

1.  Club Wyndham Access will be getting all new inventory from now on.

2.  The Shell properties are going to have availablity for Club Wyndham Access members and Club Wyndham Plus members.  However, the access for Club Wyndham Plus members is going to be limited to the number of points owned in Club Wyndham Access.  They indicated that in a account like mine that has a small Club Wyndham Access account and a large number of Club Wyndham Plus points, the Club Wyndham Plus points cannot be used.

3.  They also indicated that when Voyager is finished.  Resale availablity on Club Wyndham Access/Club Wyndham Plus will be much less than direct purchase etc. ownerships.  

4.  Re-sale contracts are going to be limited to just what they an "entitled to" (refering to deeded rights, HOA docs etc.).

This looks like the formal end to a Wyndham Point is a Wyndham point is heading our general direction, if it ever existed.

Regarding a possable addition of a New York City resort associated with Dream Resorts, they indicated that what the other resort was referring to was that it is available through the Plus Partners program.  

This may be what was happening with other references to upcoming additions in other towns.  They may just be naming hotels/resorts that are already available through Plus Partners.


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 20, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Just an update from a owners update meeting at Skyline Tower re:  Access, Shell, and re-sale properties.
> 
> 1.  Club Wyndham Access will be getting all new inventory from now on.
> 
> ...



sounds like a load of manure was sold to you by the sales weasel


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> sounds like a load of manure was sold to you by the sales weasel



Attempted to sell to me.  Actually, it was a very pleasant and professionally done presentation.  I am not sure if my heart has actually recovered from this yet.  Almost had a heart attack because they were so nice and I just did not know how to handle that.  They also talked my in-laws into going to the group sales presentation and they said it went well also.  

As for what was said, who knows.  I do not have re-sale contracts in the sense that was being discussed so I will not know unless someone posts updates on this hear as Voyager continues to roll out.

As for the Shell properties, I have not heard two matching stories yet.

As for the rumored New York City resort coming on board, that could very well be true that it is just plus partners without using the name.

Just for info, my in-laws were more valuable than my wife and I for a sales pitch.  They offered them $150 and us only $75.  Oh well.  I guess they like my guests.  One of them now owner a couple of Wyndham timeshares, they went re-sale, another one now owns one or more.

Hopefully, as others go to sales pitches, they will provide updates on what is being said pertaining to new additions.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 20, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> sounds like a load of manure was sold to you by the sales weasel



exactly right


regarding Mr Longwells point number 4 

4. Re-sale contracts are going to be limited to just what they an "entitled to" (refering to deeded rights, HOA docs etc.).


As long as my re-deed is held by the fairshare trust and they have in turn assigned me symbolic points; my points will work the same as his retail points (except in the ARP window)

Points are points


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

ronparise said:


> exactly right
> 
> 
> regarding Mr Longwells point number 4
> ...



I do not have a horse in this contest.  Two different theories, time will tell.  Hopefully, others that go to sales presentations can give further updates on what other resort sales staff are saying and a direction on this issue may emerge.

My horse is the example using my account that may be emerging.  As the Sales Manager pointed out, I have 84,000 Club Wyndham Access points and a million plus Club Wyndham Plus/Access points.  My availability at a future point in time to the Access resorts question will be limited to my 84,000 thousand Access points and not the million plus points.  He pointed out that will not even get me a week at Club Wyndham Access Resorts.  That is why I am a firm believer in buying where you would not mind going every year in case different availabilities pools for the Plus and Access program emerges.

Actually, in reviewing the Member's Directory, Club Wyndham Plus Outrigger Resort Club section, Club Wyndham Plus points associated with the Outrigger Resorts do have extra accommodations available to them that are not part of the those that are available to the rest of the Club Wyndham Family through the use of their resorts.  Their points can be used, up to the number of Club Wyndham Plus points associated with the Club Wyndham Outrigger Resorts, in various other facilities that are part of the Club Wyndham Plus program that are not available to other Club Wyndham Plus point holders.  The way the worded it was, "exclusive access".  In addition, they have exclusive use rights for 25 percent of availabliy down to the 3 month point before it is released to others.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/302

Therefore, it does appear to be a precent within Club Wyndham Plus.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I do not have a horse in this contest.  Two different theories, time will tell.  Hopefully, others that go to sales presentations can give further updates on what other resort sales staff are saying and a direction on this issue may emerge.
> 
> My horse is the example using my account that may be emerging.  As the Sales Manager pointed out, I have 84,000 Club Wyndham Access points and a million plus Club Wyndham Plus/Access points.  My availability at a future point in time to the Access resorts question will be limited to my 84,000 thousand Access points and not the million plus points.  He pointed out that will not even get me a week at Club Wyndham Access Resorts.  That is why I am a firm believer in buying where you would not mind going every year in case different availabilities pools for the Plus and Access program emerges.



I am lucky that I own a number in Myrtle Beach.  That was the major example used for Club Wyndham Access taking of availability.  For people like Ron that have significant points under both trusts, I would not be real concerned on this issue.  They will have availability through both trusts no matter what happens.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 20, 2013)

I would advise lcml11 to take what a salesman says with a grain of salt, They dont know whats going on any more than we do. And as we know they will make up any damn thing to make a sale


Last night I got an email from a fellow owner on vacation at Towers on the Grove. He was tempted to make a new purchase and wanted my advice. This guy is getting up in years and told the salesman that he was concerned about owning so many points as he got older. his children didnt want the responsibility for mf and he and his wife expected to be traveling less as they got older

Heres how the salesman was going to help him

 with the purchase of 308000 new points for $67000, They would take his two udi deeds in trade (1,200,000 points) and issue a new membership certificate for 1.5mm CWA points.

The advantage to the buyer, according to the salesman, would be, that when the time comes, the buyer could just walk away from the membership and let it revert back to the Club.

The only reason I bring this up is to show that Wyndham Salesmen are expert in uncovering your "hot buttons" and then tailoring their presentation to push them.

In the case of lcml11 I have no doubt that his bias against the conventional wisdom of "points are points" came up and that the salesman created a presentation to convince  mr lcml11 that his points were special and that he could lock in that specialness by buying more points.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I would advise lcml11 to take what a salesman says with a grain of salt, They dont know whats going on any more than we do. And as we know they will make up any damn thing to make a sale
> 
> 
> Last night I got an email from a fellow owner on vacation at Towers on the Grove. He was tempted to make a new purchase and wanted my advice. This guy is getting up in years and told the salesman that he was concerned about owning so many points as he got older. his children didnt want the responsibility for mf and he and his wife expected to be traveling less as they got older
> ...



No, I did not bring up points are points.  In fact, the emphise was on downgrading the value of Club Wyndham Plus points in the emerging Club Wyndham Access system.  Your example from Towers on the Grove was very interesting.  Another of the examples (handwritten as he presented it no less) was a version of what you reported.

In that case, the example was of a sale he recently did where he took a 1 million account to a two million point account.  

This was done so the new owner could then break up the 2 million plus account across the various children.  In this case (I do not remember, according to the drawing if there were three or four children.  In the case of this alleged customer, some of the children were doing well financially some were not.  At the appropriate time, He would spin off a new Club Wyndham Access certificate for each child that had a different amount of points as a function of how well they were doing financially.

All the new deed would stay in the same account to keep the VIP benifits under the different children's name.

According to him, he got the sale.  If true, impressive, can you imagine the cost of a million point upgreade all at once.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 20, 2013)

ronparise said:


> regarding Mr Longwells point number 4



Thanks, I wasn't aware of the switch.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

ronparise said:


> exactly right
> 
> 
> regarding Mr Longwells point number 4
> ...



1.  To the degree that deeds are held by the Fairfield Trust or deeds that use rights are assigned to the Fairfield Trust, that is true they would be eligable for whatever those points rights are under the trust.  To the degree that deeds are held by the Club Wyndham Access Trust, the trust would have whatever use rights are associated with the deeds.  Not sure what the term "re-deeded" means.

-  If in my case, if what the Sales Manager said is true, I am OK under the fixed weeks because they are already converted to Club Wyndham Plus points.  If the new system does come to pass pertaining to some Club Wyndham Access availability in some resorts that do not have the same access to Club Wyndham Plus members, then I would be eligable to use my 84,000 Club Wyndham Access Contract for those resorts (his example, Shell Vacation Club resorts).  If the system, as some have speculated, comes to pass where the user can chose which contract to use, I would just not use my Wyndham Club Plus points for any of the new resorts that come under this rule.  I presumably could call Reservations and use my current year Club Wyndham Access  points, have them credit pool that contract's next years points and or rent up to 84,000 Club Wyndham Access points to make any reservations in the resort in question.  

2.  To the degree that the deeds are at resorts managed by Wyndham that are fixed weeks, these get what ever rights they are entitled to legally or under policy.  By the way, the Sales Manager indicated that fixed weeks, under a new rule, may only be converted to points with a new contract that includes 105,000 points per fixed week converted.  In my case, if mine were not already converted that would be a 210,000 point new purchase instead of the former low cost per fixed week with a new purchase.

3.  On a interesting side note, the sales rep, unsolicated by me, brought up the subject of the VO Group.  She indicated that the VO Group had a number former Wyndham Sales Reps working for them and they also had a mole that worked for Wyndham that provided customers private information.  In my case, she said she could only see the last four digets of my social security number.  I would not give her the rest of it.  I figured if she needed it for any legitimate purpose, she could get it from Corporate Wyndham.

4.  On another interesting side note, the Wyndham sales rep indicated a couple of times (unsolicated) that there used to be their Owners Update Office and a off-premise sales office for new customers.  The off-premise office has been closed and their office has taken over the responsabiities for selling to potential new customers.  My in-laws seemed impressed with their presentation.

5.  As it relates to the relative value of my points vs. his points, I am not sure what this has to do with the conversation, however, my points get me a 50 percent reduction in points needed to make a reservation where the posters points apparently get him a 25 percent point discount to the pure re-sale owner (excepting discounts made through the Resort Special program) for reservations made in the 60 day VIP discount window.  All of my reservations, to my memory, have been in the VIP discount Window.  

-  My VIP eligable points also get me free upgrades to the next higher point value room.  A whole lot are one bedroom suites or one bedrooms to 2 bedroom deluxes.  I do not how off hand how many free upgrades come with a Silver VIP membership.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 20, 2013)

> Thanks, I wasn't aware of the switch.


Sure does explain a lot, doesn't it.


----------



## capital city (Jan 20, 2013)

So there going to try to get you to buy retail by devaluing the resale market even more? That doesn't make any sense. I like buying new cars but I wouldn't if I had to pay or bribe people to take it off my hands when I didnt want it anymore.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

capital city said:


> So there going to try to get you to buy retail by devaluing the resale market even more? That doesn't make any sense. I like buying new cars but I wouldn't if I had to pay or bribe people to take it off my hands when I didnt want it anymore.



I do not know what effect these changes will have on a re-sale market.  If they come into effect and Club Wyndham Access becomes the primary market for Wyndham Points, the hold out for the deeded properties might actually be the winner in the long run.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 22, 2013)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186181


----------



## chriskre (Jan 22, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I do not know what effect these changes will have on a re-sale market.  If they come into effect and Club Wyndham Access becomes the primary market for Wyndham Points, the hold out for the deeded properties might actually be the winner in the long run.



Trying to follow you guys with all this complicated stuff and I'm so confused.

I just wanna know, will I still be able to use my resale La Cascadda Wyn points to go to Bonnet Creek when all this takes effect?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 22, 2013)

absolutely...dont worry about it

Right now  CWA inventory is completely segregated form Club Wyndham Select inventory when it comes to ARP.. But at the 10 month mark any point whether it comes from a deed or from CWA  can be used at any resort in the system and for any unit. This is the points are points way of looking at things

One posterwho believes his points are better than my points  is speculating that one day that segregation of inventory will be extended to the Standard and Express reservation periods as well.  Most of us aren't convinced.


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 22, 2013)

Imo

LCM's posts are just sales hogwash

If resale points are taken out of the system so they cant book other resorts, than the whole club Wyndham system will break.   Many of the older resorts are probably owned by a high percentage of resale owners.   If those folks cant book other resorts than Other folks won't be able to book into resorts with high numbers of resale owners.    Availability will be terrible throughout the network for even the retail owners.   IMO that would break the system for everyone ........not gonna happen.........and would probably violate the trust documents.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 22, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Trying to follow you guys with all this complicated stuff and I'm so confused.
> 
> I just wanna know, will I still be able to use my resale La Cascadda Wyn points to go to Bonnet Creek when all this takes effect?



There is no change that I have heard of that is affectinig the Resort you mentioned.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 22, 2013)

Let's see how this effects me -- I own Royal Vista points and Ocean Walk points --- neither of which is in the CWA trust. And I have several desirable converted Fixed Weeks at Santa Barbara which if I drop out of points, saves me over $150 yearly in CWP fees.

Any CWA owners like the South Florida beachy area in the Winter or Nascar & Bike Weeks in Daytona? Seems like normal ....


----------



## vckempson (Jan 22, 2013)

ronparise said:


> exactly right
> 
> 
> _*regarding Mr Longwells point number 4 *_
> ...



I guess this flew right under the radar of everyone here.  Congratulations detective Ron.  It appears the jig is up lcml11, or should we say RRLongwell.  

When you read all of lcml11's posts, it all starts to make sense now.  Especially so, when as soon as one disappears, the other comes on the scene.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2013)

> I guess this flew right under the radar of everyone here.


Not everyone.



> Sure does explain a lot, doesn't it.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 22, 2013)

This isnt the first time Ive tried to "out"  Mr Longwell

see post 28 in this thread

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181788&page=2&highlight=lcml11

Im not the first one to come to this conclusion. I exchanged several pm's with another tugger back in November


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 14, 2013)

CO skier said:


> A 7-night stay in a 1 bedroom at Avon, CO during ski season will undoubtedly be in the neighborhood of 300,000 points, and if they build "Deluxe" units, add another 50,000.  It will be a modern-day gold mine for Wyndham -- a $100 million project (retail) may be closer to the mark.



Another update on Wyndham in Avon, Colorado. The city council gave preliminary approval for the project. The article has a Wyndham person saying they will "_build all 58 of the units to its “presidential” level, with upgraded furnishings and fittings_".

http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20130213/NEWS/130219924/1001/tmas-tree-history&parentprofile=1062


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the lot for it:






There are JULIE markings on the west edge of the property.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 18, 2013)

Not only that this guy in the article says he has developed condos for Wyndham in Scottsdale.  Well last time I looked, Wyndham has no units in Scottsdale.  So that too sounds fishy to me.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 18, 2013)

It's definitely on the town's pending rezoning agenda, and there is a large Wyndham project detail attached to the application.


----------



## MelBay (Jun 19, 2013)

I got an email "inviting" me to Chicago for a "special" weekend.  

Thanks, but no thanks.

I just want to know if my 250,000 resale points will get us a long weekend or two each year so we can visit our son more often???

Any scoop to share?


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 19, 2013)

CO skier said:


> A 7-night stay in a 1 bedroom at Avon, CO during ski season will undoubtedly be in the neighborhood of 300,000 points, and if they build "Deluxe" units, add another 50,000.  It will be a modern-day gold mine for Wyndham -- a $100 million project (retail) may be closer to the mark.



Especially if they sell it like the Westin Riverfront where if you bought a Platinum (ski) week it came bundled with a Summer or Mud week.


----------

